# Good online store for Tamiya 1/48 planes?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

My LHS is 98% RC these days, their model selection is done to pretty much nothing.

I buy all my SF kits at Cultman. 

So what's your favorite place for planes?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scale Model Cars Airplanes Ships Military Aircraft & Tanks At Squadron.
Da best for kits and supplies. I've been ordering from them since before the internet, when I had to call orders in from a magazine ad!


Also good is our friends at www.megahobby.com


----------



## Ozarkman (May 22, 2018)

Since I just got back into this hobby I found Hobbylinc.com to order from and have learned that hobby stores are dinosaurs and almost extinct. I"ll check squadron I used to get their mailer 30 plus years ago. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

There is a new Airfix 1/48 (maybe 2-3 years old) Hawker Hurricane and I cannot find it anywhere. ANYWHERE. 

Frustrating, as it gets great reviews. I may have to end up ordering one from Japan. 

Any suggestions for a good Airfix dealer?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jodet said:


> There is a new Airfix 1/48 (maybe 2-3 years old) Hawker Hurricane and I cannot find it anywhere. ANYWHERE.
> 
> Frustrating, as it gets great reviews. I may have to end up ordering one from Japan.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good Airfix dealer?



Sure, Squadron or Megahobby.
Airfix 1/48 Hawker Sea Hurricane MK.IB - AX05134
SPECIAL ORDER Airfix 1/48 Hawker Hurricane Mk.I - Tropical - AX05129


----------

